# PTE Score Send



## atifiqbal1985 (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I have lodged the visa application yesterday, and I have 2 queries regarding PTE score.

1. When do I send the PTE score to DHA/DIBP Australia?

2. I tried sending it, and it is asking for State, whereas I am sending it for 189 visa. Which state should I choose?


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

atifiqbal1985 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have lodged the visa application yesterday, and I have 2 queries regarding PTE score.
> 
> ...


1. Try sending the scores as soon as possible. The sooner the better. Don't wait for your CO to request for it, otherwise you have to wait for some extra time which could be 2 months or more.

2. Don't type in the state name. Just type DIBP in the department field and search the department. Then select it and send the score. You'll receive an email from PTE. Keep it safe for future records.

Good Luck!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

majjji said:


> 1. Try sending the scores as soon as possible. The sooner the better. Don't wait for your CO to request for it, otherwise you have to wait for some extra time which could be 2 months or more.
> 
> 2. Don't type in the state name. Just type DIBP in the department field and search the department. Then select it and send the score. You'll receive an email from PTE. Keep it safe for future records.
> 
> ...


Hi ,

While registering for PTE exam there is a check box which says send score to DHA . Have you ticked this while filling the PTE application form ?

If yes , PTE would have already sent the scores to DHA and you can check this under "View Scores' scetion in your account and also you would have received a e mail for the same Pearson . If this is done you can not send scores again from PTE account and you will see the same option as you mentioned in point 2.

Worst case even after the above is done & if CO asks for PTE scores you need to contact the Pearson hotline number and they will assist you .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## sambaner (Mar 25, 2019)

majjji said:


> 1. Try sending the scores as soon as possible. The sooner the better. Don't wait for your CO to request for it, otherwise you have to wait for some extra time which could be 2 months or more.
> 
> 2. Don't type in the state name. Just type DIBP in the department field and search the department. Then select it and send the score. You'll receive an email from PTE. Keep it safe for future records.
> 
> ...


Hi!
I am trying to search for DIBP, but instead, the search result show DOHA. Should I send my scores to DOHA then, for 189 / 190?

Thanks!


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

sambaner said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am trying to search for DIBP, but instead, the search result show DOHA. Should I send my scores to DOHA then, for 189 / 190?
> 
> ...


Yes. Actually it shows DOHA now which is the relevant department to send the scores to. Select DOHA and send your scores.

BR.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sambaner (Mar 25, 2019)

majjji said:


> Yes. Actually it shows DOHA now which is the relevant department to send the scores to. Select DOHA and send your scores.
> 
> BR.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Thanks, Mate!
Hope you get your grant soon...


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

sambaner said:


> Thanks, Mate!
> 
> Hope you get your grant soon...


I have got my grant on 8th May. Just didn't find the time to update my signature. Will do it soon. Best of luck to you too. 

BR 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Should we send the score to DHA before receiving the invitation or should we send during visa lodging?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Should we send the score to DHA before receiving the invitation or should we send during visa lodging?


Most knowledgeable members send it when they pay the PTEA exam fees it self 

Anyways, you can send it right away and keep the confirmation email that you get safely

Cheers


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Should we send the score to DHA before receiving the invitation or should we send during visa lodging?


If you're in the visa application process, you can send it now by searching DOHA from the pearson account. However, it is always recommended to check the box while booking your PTE-A test which states that the scores will be sent to DOHA for immigration purpose. 

BR.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## prakshil (Sep 26, 2017)

majjji said:


> If you're in the visa application process, you can send it now by searching DOHA from the pearson account. However, it is always recommended to check the box while booking your PTE-A test which states that the scores will be sent to DOHA for immigration purpose.
> 
> BR.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Once we get the email for the score availability after taking the PTE test , it says as below :

As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above* will be sent* to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.

Department of Home Affairs (DHA) DHA Visa Applications 

I assume that we should safely retain this very email for any future reference since I didn't receive any email saying that it is sent. However, if I check the Pearson portal, it does mention that the report is sent .


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

prakshil said:


> Once we get the email for the score availability after taking the PTE test , it says as below :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. This means that you had already selected and sent your consent to Pearson to send your scores to DOHA at the time of your registeration. They will send it to DOHA and there's nothing pending at your end. Just keep the copy of this email for future reference. 

BR.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## prakshil (Sep 26, 2017)

Thank you !!


----------



## asad2019 (Jul 29, 2019)

majjji said:


> Yes. This means that you had already selected and sent your consent to Pearson to send your scores to DOHA at the time of your registeration. They will send it to DOHA and there's nothing pending at your end. Just keep the copy of this email for future reference.
> 
> BR.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I am filling out the appointment form right now and thank God i have seen this.

I will be giving my consent to send it to DHA.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

asad2019 said:


> I am filling out the appointment form right now and thank God i have seen this.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be giving my consent to send it to DHA.


Best of luck. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## aus1 (Oct 23, 2019)

I did not know about this.

What about IELTS? Do I have to get the test centre send a hardcopy of my TRF to the DHA?


Just wondering what's the point of this because the DHA can easily check the authenticity of the TRF on the official website of IELTS by entering the TRF number.

Please let me know whether I have to tell my test center to do it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aus1 said:


> I did not know about this.
> 
> What about IELTS? Do I have to get the test centre send a hardcopy of my TRF to the DHA?
> 
> ...


The requirements to send the score directly to DHA is applicable only for PTEA
You don’t have to do that in IELTS 

Cheers


----------



## Manikandan Venkatachalam (7 mo ago)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> While registering for PTE exam there is a check box which says send score to DHA . Have you ticked this while filling the PTE application form ?
> 
> ...


Thanks Santhoh. I have checked the checkbox accidently, and I received above email. Is that mean my PTE score cant be used for Australian PR?

Regards,
Manikandan V.


----------

